# New guy needs some idea on magic.



## Kenny Smith (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi!
I have been having some issues on how to incorporate magic into a world just starting its Industrial Age, without making it magitek and/or steampunk-ish.
Though I absolutely ADORE steampunk, I am trying for a dark realism. The world is kind of like a 15th-16th century Germany/France combo with factories and technology on the rise.
The world is called "Welont"(which is a corrupted form of both the Germanic and French word for World), and magic is something relatively far removed from humanity.
They know it exists, and there are some incidents that occur that catch the Public's eye. But for the most part, humans do not bother things of magic, they do not bother humans.

Main question I need answered: Should humans be able to use magic in ANY capacity? Or should they be cut off from it, unless changed otherwise?

Please post any fun suggestions you have, and I will be sure to read them.


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 12, 2012)

> Main question I need answered: Should humans be able to use magic in ANY capacity? Or should they be cut off from it, unless changed otherwise?



Historically, this sounds like the time period when the secret and semi-secret societies whose endavours made the rise of techology possible was getting off the ground - groups like the Freemasons and the Rosy Cross bunch.  Many members of these groups saw themselves as magicians (because the lines between science and magic were very blurry) or at least associated with magicians.

So, in response...yes, some humans, members of secret societies, can work some magic...some of the time.  They would go to some effort to keep their magic working secret, at least some of their spells would not work as expected, and at least some would be more interested in magics 'secondary effects'  - the sort of things that might make steamtech workable.


----------



## Amanita (Feb 12, 2012)

> The world is kind of like a 15th-16th century Germany/France combo with factories and technology on the rise.


If you want to go for historical accuracy, this is a bit early for what you have in mind. The 15th century is often still seen as part of the middle ages, it was the time of the reformation, peasant wars etc. In such a setting, the differences to "classical" fantasy-setting wouldn't be that great, with a few excpetions such as the existence of gun powder.
The so-called "scientific revolution" hasn't really started before the 17th century and a broader use of more advanced technology and factories even later. (And it all began in England, France and Germany are later still.) 
Late 18th/early 19th century might more likely be the time period you'd want to look for, if I've understood your first post correctly.  
Even during the scientific revolution, magical beliefs where really common still. Newton's attempts to look for the Philosopher's Stone are just one of many examples. Fitting magic in at this time period shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 12, 2012)

Y'all kinda missed the point entirely...No offense intended.

This is not Earth. Not by a long shot.
This is basically a different universe.
The general aesthetics, such as architecture and religion and such are 15th-16th century European-like.
Not precisely like them, just resembling.

The Technology, however, is moving at a much faster pace.
They are already at the beginnings of Factory makings, water pumps, and a few small clockwork machines.

Now, I really liked that suggestion about the secret societies...that has me oogling.
That is really good for here, so I thank you, ThinkerX


----------



## JCFarnham (Feb 12, 2012)

Humans in my UF world are "too weak to use magic", or touch it, or work with it directly in fact. Despite this added complication they still have what could be called Wizards, only.. they work with magical artifacts (thus not "touching" magic at all).

Just thought I would provide the other side of the coin. 

What it comes down to is this: *It is easier for people to use magic to accomplish something or easier to do the same thing with technology?* Answering this should give you at least some indication of the ratio you'll be looking at.

I'm very much taken by secret society shhhtuff, so of course I love that idea.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it would be cool if magic was a strange, powerful force that was unpredictable, and no one can really control it, no one knows how to use it, everyones pretty cautious around it.  But maybe, just maybe somewhere there are a select few who can.


----------



## Queshire (Feb 13, 2012)

Instead of making magic magitech, why not go the other way? Have magic be a primal, natural, and brutal force, I'm thinking druids powering magic through blood rituals or kinky sex orgies, instead of twisting nature to suit your needs, you twist yourself to suit nature's need. It is a thing of the wild which all civilized men should fear! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 13, 2012)

Queshire said:


> Instead of making magic magitech, why not go the other way? Have magic be a primal, natural, and brutal force, I'm thinking druids powering magic through blood rituals or kinky sex orgies, instead of twisting nature to suit your needs, you twist yourself to suit nature's need. It is a thing of the wild which all civilized men should fear! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!



rofl.

Well, the plan is to make magic natural, relatively wild, but tameable to some folk. Maybe make the few magic users amongst humanity part of whatever secret society is in the area.


----------



## Queshire (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I just suggest that you don't make it the type of froo-froo flowers and butterflies type of nature magic, nature is flipping BRUTAL.


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 14, 2012)

Totally agree...Hurricanes, Tidal waves, Earthquakes...but nothing so powerful. More what I would define as "Meta-Magicks".
Basically things such as mind-magic, clock-working, clairvoyance, telebilities (pathy and kinesis)...you know, all of those crazy fun little cantrips (INCLUDING cloning via magic  ).


----------



## Gav (Feb 14, 2012)

I think having anyone able to use magic through training can sometimes lower the impact it can have when it is used, especially if its going to be a big deal when it IS used. so, in my humble opinion, unless magic is going to be something your humans would deal with every day, i would imagine making it something special or locked off entirely would suit slightly better. 

i dont know MUCH about steam punk, so i appologise if this idea is a little off for your world, but perhaps there could be an item of some power somewhere that they could build into once of their mechanations that would harness its power in some way? it could also be hugely unpedictable so using it could be hugely dangeours at that. 

hope any of this in some-way helpfull! as i said, i really dont know alot about this kind of world


----------

